# Daniel Barenboim steps down



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

End of an era.
Rücktritt Daniel Barenboim | Staatsoper Berlin


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

An English article from SlippeDisc: https://slippedisc.com/2023/01/breaking-daniel-barenoim-resigns-in-berlin/ 
And New York Times: https://www.nytimes.com/2023/01/06/arts/music/daniel-barenboim-resignation-berlin.html

Thanks for sharing this, I had heard he was ill but had not heard he was resigning. What a shame; their thirty-year artistic partership was fruitful until very recently. It appears he will conduct the Berlin Philharmonic soon; I hope this is a sign of some recovery, even if small and slow. I believe he is one of the greatest living conductors and I hope he shall recover enough to share more music with us.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

That’s a shame. I have heard Barenboim and the Berlin Staatskapelle perform a few times in Berlin and he always sounded great. I have him on cd both as a soloist and a conductor and I’ve never been disappointed. I hope his health improves. 😎


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

The man is 80 years old and has provided countless hours of concerts, recordings, and instruction. He has nothing left to prove. I hope his number one focus is on his health and personal goals. If he wants to participate in the occasional concert, let it be at a time that his mind and body are ready for it.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I do fear for his health/condition. Experience shows that when someone who has been on the musical stage for almost all of his life steps down they are often seriously ill (does not have to be terminal, of course, but sufficiently bad to make them quit), otherwise they would continue. Cf. Harnoncourt who died a few months after he quit conducting.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I doubt that Barenboim is going to get better. However, he isn't stepping down from conducting and has appointments in his diary. It may truly be the end of an era soon I fear.

N.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

^^ Exactly, he only resigned his position as the general music director of the Staatsoper. I'm not even sure if that means that he also gave up being the orchestra's Staatskapellmeister.


----------



## mrravioli (Feb 2, 2014)

His health and energy level has not been looking well for at least a couple of years. I believe he's tried his best to stretch the journey for as long as possible, till this point. It's a wise move to step down and enjoy more time with family and his own.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

You should re-word the article as "He's fallen down and he can't get up" Maybe he can do life alert commercials now.


----------

